# Resident Evil: Extinction



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 28, 2007)

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809697875/trailer

Theatrical trailer..
Looks good..
Can't wait ^^


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 28, 2007)

I saw the trailer for this on one of my friend's LJ. It looks like it's going to be a fucking awesome movie! I just hope I have the money to see it in the theaters when it comes out.


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 19, 2007)

I didn't much like the previous movies mainly because they thought pretty visuals could make up for a lackluster storyline (Directors writing their own take on the francise kinda kills video game movies. "Alone in the Dark" is a good example of this) So I'm hoping they don't just polish a turd and call it good X3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll probably go see it. I waited for the first two to come out on DVD, but I learned a lesson from 28 Weeks Later. That got some really good reviews, but it also got some really bad ones (mostly from internet forum nerds, but still), and if I'd had the time to hear those opinions (and spoilers) before actually seeing the movie, it probably would've influenced my own judgement - but instead I went to it having no idea what to expect, except lots of zombies and carnage and was more than satisfied. THAT is all I'm expecting from any Resident Evil movie. NOT a storyline that's true to the games when, let's face it, the games don't HAVE much of a story, at least that the player gets to be a part of.


----------



## Sylvine (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like one crappy movie. 

I mean, just look at the trailer. Look at the long list of cliches: 

1) awakening in an abandoned place. Check.
2) Fighting with dual-wield blades. Check
3) Some form of walking or jumping against walls. Check. 
4) Flying Bird Kick. Check. 
5) "Love Story" side- or mainplot. Check. 
6) Dogs. Check. 
7) Creepy Girl. Check. 
8) Clones of that 1 important person. Check. 
9) LazOrbeam evading. Check ( Seriousy. WTF is about those? )
10) Fuckin' Hitch's Birds Ripoff. Doublecheck. 

I'll pass. 

~Sylv


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Aug 24, 2007)

F'ING ZOMBIES! They killed the cool black guy...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 24, 2007)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> Looks like one crappy movie.
> 
> I mean, just look at the trailer. Look at the long list of cliches:
> 
> ...



Yanno, typically GENRE MOVIES and CLICHES go hand in hand. This isn't HIGH ART. If it was people would be paying more than 10-15 bucks at the theater to see it, there'd be a dress code, and the kinds of movies than tend to win Oscars would be the ones AVERAGE people liked or even heard of.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 24, 2007)

It looks awesome.... I saw one little clip, and it's of Milla Jovovich looking up to the sky, which is totally hidden by massive explosions. The camera rotates around her as the explosion begins to increse in size rapidly. TEH PWNZ0RS!!!


----------



## Get-dancing (Aug 25, 2007)

Its blatantly a rip-off of George A. Romeros 'Day of the dead'.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIX1Z7xG9q0


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 25, 2007)

.... Um, pretty much every zombie movie rips off George Romero in some way. Since he, you know, invented the genre as we know it.


----------



## Tower (Aug 28, 2007)

This is a resident evil movie, what do you expect?  A work of art? Pffftt



			
				Sylvine said:
			
		

> Looks like one crappy movie.
> 
> I mean, just look at the trailer. Look at the long list of cliches:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Aug 28, 2007)

Is Uwe Boll directing that movie too? If so, you can bet for a load ass of suck. Uew Boll is one of the worst directors ever and he is Germany. Why, why, oh god why do we have him doing hollywood movies?? We have a fuckton of other directors who are a million times better. WTF, we have emmerich, we have Petersen (He did "Das Boot") and a lot more, but no, Uew Boll has to do game movies. He will direct the Far Cry movie soon, starring Till Schweiger as Jack Cavener.

No, IÂ´ll pass. The Resident Evil moives where never good. The story is awful, plot holes everwhere and bad actors. That they could make 3 movies amazes me a lot.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 28, 2007)

Awwwww, it's Resident Evil, now! It was originally a japanese game, so I bet a load of stuff was lost in the translation when they ported it over; making a movie based on it, I could beleive they would improvise.


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 28, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Yanno, typically GENRE MOVIES and CLICHES go hand in hand. This isn't HIGH ART. If it was people would be paying more than 10-15 bucks at the theater to see it, there'd be a dress code, and the kinds of movies than tend to win Oscars would be the ones AVERAGE people liked or even heard of.



Um... There's really no dress code for movies that are "high art". That's like saying that it should be made a law that all artists need to dress in full black, wear berets, speak like pompous donkeys, and suddenly become Francophiliacs for no reason whatsoever -- an even more horrible cliche in b-grade family movies and comedies.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 29, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Awwwww, it's Resident Evil, now! It was originally a japanese game, so I bet a load of stuff was lost in the translation when they ported it over; making a movie based on it, I could beleive they would improvise.



Well one of the main problems is Resident Evil doesn't really HAVE much of a story to it, and even if there WAS enough meat to the overall story arc to derive a movie from, it'd be, well, derivative to re-tell the same story with live actors instead of computer models just so nerds on the internet can nit-pick over what the filmmakers got wrong. So it makes more sense to either make a strict action movie if it's based on a game that's mostly action and aim for capturing the sense of action in that game, or if it's a game that's more story driven, aim to tell a similar KIND of story but one different enough to keep people who've played the game interested.



			
				kitetsu said:
			
		

> Um... There's really no dress code for movies that are "high art". That's like saying that it should be made a law that all artists need to dress in full black, wear berets, speak like pompous donkeys, and suddenly become Francophiliacs for no reason whatsoever -- an even more horrible cliche in b-grade family movies and comedies.



I think you misread me there. Generally, movies aren't considered "art" in the same sense as, say, opera or classical theater which is usually a more formal event than going to the movies. Sure, there's, um, "art films", and the eggheads at awards shows might love them, but everyone else scratches their head and goes "wtf"? That's the difference between "art" and "entertainment", for better or worse these days.

In any event, pretty much every movie based on a game except maybe Silent Hill has sucked royally if you go into it expecting much of anything, but that could be said of most movies, because they're not really made for people with actual standards. It'd be nice if the quality of movies in general would improve, but the last thing anyone given the task of taking a videogame concept and making a movie out of it should give a damn about is what a bunch of geeks and fanboys on the internet are going to think of it, because anything but a perfect adaptation will be deemed a failure by them.


----------



## Reikaza (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't know, I might watch it if I'm bored and have nothing better to do. The only good thing I heard about it was that one of the songs from the Emigrate album will be on there, and that's not even a great thing, as Emigrate is... Well... Meh.


----------



## Get-dancing (Aug 30, 2007)

Plus Paul W.S Anderson directed it, he sucks. If charecter development and progression where water he would have died of thrist long ago. Even Michael Bay could have him.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 30, 2007)

We should all have pie to cool our tongues. Why must we insult these people whom we've never met? Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 5, 2007)

cant what till it comes out it looks sweet


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2007)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> Looks like one crappy movie.
> 
> I mean, just look at the trailer. Look at the long list of cliches:
> 
> ...



A thread on a zombie movie is no place to be a snob.

/Kick back and be entertained, sheesh.


----------



## Priest (Sep 7, 2007)

zombies are cliche' by DEFINITION.


just go to the theater, sit in a seat, and do your best "Drooling Zombie" impression. I know I will.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Sep 11, 2007)

Yup..

Don't forget the black guy dying... 

Can't wait.. This will tie me over for a good while.

-Onyx


----------



## Faradin (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah--why does the black guy die?! He was my third favorite character.... 
GTA MOTHERF*CKER!! *splat* Ten points!!


----------



## imnohbody (Sep 16, 2007)

Personally, I have yet to see any evidence that a game movie that caters primarily to the gamer audience could do anything but bomb. I mean, 1 million games sold is a pretty large sales run, but 1 million movie tickets sold is a failure.

(Think of it this way: at a hypothetical $10/ticket [number used for ease of math], that 1M ticket sales, for many non-indy movies, would be lucky to cover the movie personnel [actors and crew] salary.  )

As for RE, I played a little of the first game, but "survival horror" games never really did much for me. I enjoyed the movies, though, but I probably wouldn't have been willing to pay evening ticket prices. I'll probably catch Extinction when it comes out, if I have free time (which isn't guaranteed, of late).


----------



## Faradin (Sep 18, 2007)

w00t!! I get to see the matinee on it's release day, cuz I AIN'T GOT NO SCHOOL, BEEYOTCHES!! LOLOL0OLOLololollllllll....


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Sep 20, 2007)

I just want to see it. Personally I enjoyed the last two. Plus, to me Milla is one of the only female action heroes left. Senseless violence makes me feel happy on a Sunday morning. *went I plan on going* ^^


----------



## Faradin (Sep 21, 2007)

DOOD
I SAW IT TODAY
IT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!
Totally redefines the zombie-movie genre, by far the best RE movie yet. Pure uberMillaJovovichOdedFehrexplosionszombieawesomeness!!!! *dies*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Sep 22, 2007)

( SPOILER SPOILERS SPOILER. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DO NOT READ IF U HAVENT SEEN THE MOVIE....)







Me to... they ... tehy killed almost all of my favorite characters.... NOOOOOO! ....* Snifs.* Cool black guy, cow boy with bull pup rifle...* sniffs.* And oliveras....


----------



## Faradin (Sep 22, 2007)

SPOLERSPOILERSPOILER DO NOT READ GAAAAH





Yeah....they killed off Oded...*sniff* Oh well, at least he went out with a....*punishes self mentally for saying it* ...bang. XD


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Sep 22, 2007)

* whimeprs.* why.... why cool black guy why....


----------



## Faradin (Sep 22, 2007)

SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER







I think it sucks how they killed off Oded like 5 minutes before a cure was revealed.  I HATE when movies or books do that....and they do it so often, its painful.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Sep 22, 2007)

MORE SPOILING ACTION.







And the cowboy... ARGH! THEY ALL DIED CAUSE OF THOSE SUPER ZOMBIES! GRAAAAH!


----------



## Faradin (Sep 22, 2007)

SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER




Chase....yes....
But of course, we all know the cure for super zombies is super humans, right? And along comes MILLA JOVOVICH!!!!!1one!1!


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Sep 22, 2007)

That little girl that ran... thats what caused the whole super zombie fight to go to hell. 'OH LET ME CHASE AFTER THAT LITTLE GIRL RATHER THAN STAND HERE AND FIGHT. COVER ME!'  I have no idea what that is....


----------



## Faradin (Sep 22, 2007)

Thats exactly how I was describing it in my mind, creepily enough: ITS ALL GOING TO HELL. 
It was actually a very depressing movie at parts, and that was definitely one of those moments.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah...* holds funeral for LJ, Chase, and Oliveras...* Yeah. the end was... a bit odd.


----------



## Faradin (Sep 22, 2007)

As should be expected from Resident Evil.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Sep 22, 2007)

LOL

Im kind of hoping for a 4th one....


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (Sep 27, 2007)

There will most definitely be a fourth movie. Maybe this one could have Leon from our favorite non survivor horror Resident Evil 4 (course he was also in the survival horror RE2 along with Claire <.<)

I don't think they gave Jill enough screen time in the second movie. I mean I think they should've made her a bit cooler. (She should be able to spontaneously combust like in MvC2 xP)


----------



## Arbiter (Sep 30, 2007)

saw the movie this week, not what i was hoping for, but it was still great to see. Hoping for a 4th one but i doubt it.


----------



## DarkclawTheDragon (Oct 5, 2007)

I want to see that,its here in my town right now,all I need is money.I'm also wanting to buy  all the resident evil movies.


----------



## Soraslipheed (Oct 6, 2007)

THAT MOVIE WAS AWESOME!

My mate took me there, he was so excited, omg zombies! I'm not a big zombie fan and I was expecting some corny horrible effects movie where they're stuck in a mall, but that ..movie..kicked..ass. It was a great action movie, and I had never seen any of the others, now i wanna watch them. I was thinking for that movie weeks after i saw it, lol "man that was so kewl..."


----------



## Faradin (Oct 13, 2007)

WOCKA WOCKA WOCKA
Best zombie movie ever.


----------

